# Fish upside down all the time??



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is wrong if your fish just lay on the top of the tank upside down ? He seems OK when you tap on the tank but spends allot of time just floating upside down, it's some sort of fat goldfish.....lol..... Sorry it's not my fish, just thought I'd see if I can help it out....lol....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

soudnds like its swim bladder has ''gone''


scottie73 said:


> What is wrong if your fish just lay on the top of the tank upside down ? He seems OK when you tap on the tank but spends allot of time just floating upside down, it's some sort of fat goldfish.....lol..... Sorry it's not my fish, just thought I'd see if I can help it out....lol....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

could be gas.....still not a good thing.


----------



## charlotte89362 (Nov 12, 2007)

my gold fish did that then i died 4 days later


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

doesnt sound too good like freekygeeky said it sounds like its swim bladders buggered when you tap on the tank does he go back to normal then go back upside down ?


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Swimbladder infection... what type of fish is doing it?... you can buy stuffn to pour in the tank to sort this out, we had this problem once and sorted it our quite quickly.... can't remember what the stuff was called now... but Swimbladder something or other... Good Luck


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds like a fancy goldfish of some kind. and this is quite common in them. Most do it because they cannot regulate the air in their swim bladder, they wil recover and be fine. This means that there is nothing wrong with him. They will do this but when you disturb them they will flip over and be fine

obviously it could be a swim bladder infection but as its common behaviour in these fish then dont worry too much unless he fails to recover when you tap the tank. In which case, its unlikely to ever recover from this illness, so your better off with putting him out of his misery


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Flower said:


> Swimbladder infection... what type of fish is doing it?... you can buy stuffn to pour in the tank to sort this out, we had this problem once and sorted it our quite quickly.... can't remember what the stuff was called now... but Swimbladder something or other... Good Luck


you can't just flat line it as swim bladder infection. There's loads of things it could be. Swim bladders can get infected, can have fungal infections, parasites. Can just burst (which is the most common problem and cannot be fixed)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the prognosis isn't good.....


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

mike515 said:


> you can't just flat line it as swim bladder infection. There's loads of things it could be. Swim bladders can get infected, can have fungal infections, parasites. Can just burst (which is the most common problem and cannot be fixed)


True... ok it COULD/MIGHT be a swim bladder infection... just that the description sounded just like a problem we encountered and was solved with swim-bladder stuff... keep investigating until you find what solution you think is best

Good Luck, hope you get sorted... I am not a fish expert so my comments are only a thought, no more... good luck


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies I'll let my brother in law know what you recomend, I'll tell him that you can get some stuff from the pet shop for swim bladder infection and see how he is. They say that he's been like this for months so it's nothing new.....But I just felt a little bad for it when I saw it.....


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

If it's still alive, stop feeding completely. get some treatment. most important stop feeding it.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

scottie73 said:


> What is wrong if your fish just lay on the top of the tank upside down ? He seems OK when you tap on the tank but spends allot of time just floating upside down, it's some sort of fat goldfish.....lol..... Sorry it's not my fish, just thought I'd see if I can help it out....lol....


i remember when i was younger, i was waiting outside a corner shop for a friend and i looked in the window of a chinese take out and there was a fish tank, there was this huge fish floating upside down on the top, so when the woman who owned the shop came back and opened up i said "excuse me it sort of looks as if your fish is dead!"

over her very poor english and accent i managed to work out she was saying "no he ok, no he ok" or some thing aling them lines. anyway of she run into this shop, got out a pen and poked it, it then swam around for 15 minutes upside down lookuing rather dazzed. 

was odd, very odd!


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Fancy gold fish have little space for their internal organs and this could be a simple case of pressure on the swim bladder (possible constipation or over feeding). 

When I kept a cold water tank I would treat by isolating the fish and feeding with frozen peas (no other food for a week) which acts as a laxative. This was many years ago and a bit of a 'backyard' cure, might be worth a try though.


----------



## hissingsid (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like it is an oranda.i have one,they are a fancy goldfish that have a prominent rasberry-like hood encasing on its head.but because they are quite short all their body organs are compressed into a small area which can cause problems such as swim bladder.there`s lots of information availible on the internet.probably a good idea to stop feeding the fish and maybe check the tank temps arent too cold.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry can not resist sure its not dead lol sorry


----------

